# AdoramaPix



## Josh66 (Apr 12, 2013)

Gotta say I'm impressed.  I ordered four metal prints (2ea 16x20, 1ea 16x24, 1ea 30x30), and they look great.  I couldn't really find a single bad review for them, so I went ahead and placed a $400 order to test them out...  :lmao:

Money well spent.

Miles ahead of Mpix, IMO.

The corners have a 3/16" radius (they did not specify that, but I was hoping they would have a radius instead of a sharp corner), and the prints themselves are flawless.  Any defects there might be were in the files I uploaded.  There weren't any defects though.

The B&W one has the satin finish, the color ones have the glossy finish.




DSCF0628 by J E, on Flickr




DSCF0629 by J E, on Flickr




DSCF0630 by J E, on Flickr




DSCF0633 by J E, on Flickr




DSCF0636 by J E, on Flickr




DSCF0634 by J E, on Flickr




DSCF0632 by J E, on Flickr




DSCF0631 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 12, 2013)

I just received a 24-35 metal print from Adoramapix yesterday myself.  I was surprised because the it came 4 days earlier then they said it would.  

Its a B&W from a 4x5 negative.  



I chose the Silver Satin finish. You cant see it in the photo posted but it has an almost 3D illuminated look.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 12, 2013)

Light Guru said:


> I was surprised because the it came 4 days earlier then they said it would.



HAHA - Mine was early too.  It came in today, but I wasn't expecting it till Monday.


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 12, 2013)

I love the build it wall mount.  Sure the metal prints are more expensive but you don't have to frame them so they are actually cheaper in the end.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 12, 2013)

Light Guru said:


> I love the build it wall mount.  Sure the metal prints are more expensive but you don't have to frame them so they are actually cheaper in the end.



Plus, they'll pretty much last forever.  The mount might deteriorate over time, but that is easily fixed (if it becomes an issue).  And, yeah - definitely cheaper.  Good frames in sizes like this are crazy expensive.

I can't stop looking at them, lol.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 12, 2013)

Have you guys had any non-metalics printed by them?


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have not.  Have you?  Are they horrible or something?  lol

I'll probably have some 'regular' prints made soon, but IMO, the 'regular' stuff isn't an issue.  Or much of an issue anyway.

Mpix has failed me literally every time I have ordered a large print.  So far, Adorama is kicking their ass, lol.

edit
Mpix did fix their mistake, BUT, IMO, the mistake was obvious, and shipping a product in the condition they shipped it in only told me that they didn't give a **** about quality.  Anyone in their right mind would have realized that the print was screwed before they even put it in a box.  They proceeded to box it up and ship it to me.  I was appalled.  I have never given them my money since then.

If they still developed film, I would tell you how to get your film developed by them for free.  I discovered it by accident, but it worked every time.  I never did it on purpose though...  I actually felt kinda bad about it when they did send my (developed) film back for free.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 12, 2013)

heh, no.

I ask because I've been a little disappointed with MPIX lately.  They've slowed a bit, their quality seems to have slipped a little bit, and they refused to do a reprint for me when I felt that they were really in the wrong on a choice they made... so, long story short, I'm looking for alternatives.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 12, 2013)

Gotcha.  And I totally understand your wanting to ditch Mpix, lol!

Mpix totally failed me on their 'premium' products.  So far, that's all I've ordered from Adorama, and they have delivered.

If they can deliver on the expensive stuff, I'll have faith that the lower end stuff will be at least as good - till they prove me wrong, lol - which hopefully will never happen.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 12, 2013)

Well...order a bunch of random stuff and lemme know, damnit.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 12, 2013)

I just spent $400 there and I'm not complaining about anything.  That probably counts for something, lol.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 12, 2013)

yeah but you're like daddy warbucks with the picture printing.  I only go for the cheap stuff.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 12, 2013)

If they can deliver on the high dollar stuff, I have faith that they can deliver on the cheap stuff as well.


----------



## hopdaddy (Apr 12, 2013)

I have had a couple of small coffee table books printed from them ......No problems at all ,Quality work .


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 12, 2013)

Also, you should treat yourself to a large metal print.  Trust me, you'll be glad you did.

The glossy finish is absolutely incredible.  They're not lying when they say it looks like it was printed on the back of a sheet of glass.

The satin finish is very fitting for a B&W print.


----------



## KmH (Apr 12, 2013)

Mpix hasn't been the same since the move from Pittsburg, Kansas to Columbia, Missouri.


----------



## kharp (Apr 12, 2013)

The only thing that I have ordered from them is a metal print. I was very happy with it. I saw on Facebook that they're having a sale through Wednesday. 8x10s for $1.00 and 11x14s for $2.00. I think I'm going to order a few and see how I like the regular prints. I usually use Bay photo lab. I've never had any issues with them but I can't resist a sale. Lol.


----------

